# CNC Router



## MikeH (Jul 7, 2008)

I live in San Antonio Tx and I am currently building a cnc router table (60" X 60")
I would like to share information with anyone attempting to do the same.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Mike.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey welcome to the community!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome Mike

Do you know Joe in San Antonio, and his Joe 2006 CNC router.
I am in the process of building one now and believe me the more the merrier. 

You have a fine day and will chat soon, glad to see you with us.
John


----------

